# Is Aloe Vera safe for them in bath water?



## ReneeNoelle (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm getting all geared up to give my hedgie her first bath and I'm wondering the best way to go about it. We use a wood burning stove in the house and I have to run a humidifier 24/7 to keep it humid enough for my birds but I don't want Mallow to have skin problems. Is baby oil the best thing to use in bath water for them or can I put Aloe in the water if there are no other ingredients?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't use baby oil. Baby oil is very drying and irritating and dermatologists recommend against using it for humans even. 

Vitamin E oil, or flax seed oil or jojoba oil is good. Don't use too much or you will have a slippery hedgehog.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure aloe is poisonous to hedgehogs. Use what Nancy suggested.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some parts of the Aloe plant are poisonous, so I would err on the side of caution and use something you know for sure is safe.


----------

